# Doxycycline and TTC



## Lovely35

Hi all, I got prescribed doxycycline after my HSG and told to take it for 10 days, and my last day of taking it will be on Sat 4 Feb. I got told to avoid Bd ing until after my next period. My fertile window starts on the 1st Feb and I am due to ovulate on 4 Feb. Do you think taking this antibiotic is the reason they have said not to have unprotected sex this month? Will it harm a foetus if I do get pregnant, even though fertilisation will happen once I have finished taking it? Or is it something to do with the HSG the reason they have told me not to BD. I just don't want to waste my fertile time and can't understand why they told me to wait until next month to BD. I am sooo confused.


----------



## piya

Lovely35 said:


> Hi all, I got prescribed doxycycline after my HSG and told to take it for 10 days, and my last day of taking it will be on Sat 4 Feb. I got told to avoid Bd ing until after my next period. My fertile window starts on the 1st Feb and I am due to ovulate on 4 Feb. Do you think taking this antibiotic is the reason they have said not to have unprotected sex this month? Will it harm a foetus if I do get pregnant, even though fertilisation will happen once I have finished taking it? Or is it something to do with the HSG the reason they have told me not to BD. I just don't want to waste my fertile time and can't understand why they told me to wait until next month to BD. I am sooo confused.

The HSG must have shown some inflammatory signs or there was chances of pelvic inflammatory disease to spread upwards so doc has advised you antibiotic. The doxycycline is high risk drug in pregnancy that may lead to fetal abnormalties related to bone and teeth development (no limbs, abnormal length of bones , discolored teeth). these side effects mostly occur when fetal bone n teeth develops i.e. if taken in 2nd n 3rd trimester. but now a days doc dont advise it at all during preg n lactation. 
its better to avoid BDing, if you concieved then also it may not effect as it will be 1st trimester.
best of luck.


----------



## NorthStar

I wouldn't take the chance, I'm planning some travel to a country with malaria where I will have to take doxy and the travel doctor has advised to put TTC on hold for that entire cycle.


----------

